# WIRED2FISH and Raymarine Giveaway



## fender66 (May 5, 2015)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoats sponsor, *Wired2Fish*, along with Raymarine!


Enter for a chance to win a new DragonFly 5 Pro Sonar/GPS unit from Raymarine.

Raymarine recently introduced a new DragonFly 5 Pro unit with many of the bells and whistles of much larger units. Perfect for both fresh and saltwater applications, the combo Sonar and GPS allows for up to 10,000 track points, 150 routes and 3000 waypoints. It has split screen capability on the 5 inch screen and uses CHIRP technology on Downvision. You can show Downvision and traditional sonar simultaneously. This unit is perfect for big fiberglass bass boats but also matches up nicely on kayaks and smaller fishing boats that are equipped with 12 volt batteries.
This unit comes with a Raymarine Navionics Chip so you likely will have topographic maps of your favorite lake.
For our latest giveaway we are going to give two Wired2fish readers a chance to own a new Dragonfly 5 Pro valued at $550.00.
This giveaway ends May 19th. Good luck.

https://wired2fish.scout.com/story/1542959-raymarine-dragonfly-5-giveaway


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2015)

This one would be nice if a TinBoats member won it. 

I am in, but I never win anything. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (May 5, 2015)

Jim said:


> This one would be nice if a TinBoats member won it.
> 
> I am in, but I never win anything. :LOL2:



I'm in the same boat....so to speak. :LOL2:


----------



## muzikman (May 5, 2015)

Just entered....

....that would be a GREAT addition to anyone's Tin!


----------



## Keystone (May 5, 2015)

Jim said:


> This one would be nice if a TinBoats member won it.
> 
> I am in, but I never win anything. :LOL2:




Any of the give-a-ways would be great if a TinBoat member won!

I'm in this one too. But like you Jim, I never win.


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2015)

Keystone said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > This one would be nice if a TinBoats member won it.
> ...




Any of the give-a-ways would be great if a TinBoat member!]

Very true!


----------



## lovedr79 (May 6, 2015)

would be great to have a tinboats winner.


----------



## mlrff (May 7, 2015)

Would love one.......


----------



## SumDumGuy (May 7, 2015)

I have been seriously considering getting one of the units, albeit the 4 inch version.
So, winning a fiver would be great.


----------



## kcsphil (May 14, 2015)

I'm in too - now to get a boat to use it on!


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2015)

Ends today folks! Make sure to enter!


----------

